# Macro que graba csv con nombre de hoja activa



## asnieto (Nov 12, 2002)

Hola.
De nuevo los molesto, tengo una pequeña macro que graba la hoja activa en formato csv con el nombre de la hoja, funciona bien, pero cuando lo hace no respeta el formato de fecha dd/mm/yyyy, pero si lo hago manualmente si lo respeta.
les agradeceria si me indican como indicaren la macro el mantener el formato que tiene pues cuando voy a convertir a texto, me ha volteado las fechas.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Nov 12, 2002)

Mhmm, no me acuerdo ahora cuál es la solución, pero si se que el problema es que VBA asume que el formato es de fechas en inglés, mm/dd/yyyy.  Trataré de encontrar la solución.


----------



## helpdeskes (Apr 19, 2007)

Hola a todos, 
Ya hace tiempo de este foro pero estoy interesado si existe alguna solución puesto que a mí me pasa lo mismo, cuando trabajo con Excel 2000. ¿sabeís de algo que permita hacerlo correctamente, mediante macro?

Os comento que en Excel 2003, soluciona el problema "aparentemente" el problema, puesto que existe una variable que lo arregla que es esta;
    ActiveWorkbook.SaveAs Filename:="C:\fichero.txt", FileFormat _:=xlText, CreateBackup:=False, _*local:=True*_

Espero que os sirva de ayuda, pero me interesa con se puede solucionar en un entorno de Excel 2000.
Mil gracias de antemano.
Saludos


----------

